# المنتدى منتدى الستالايت واجهزة الاستقبال الفضائي الريسيفرات الرقمية وأجهزة إستقبال الأقمار الصناعية قسم الــشفــرات والمفاتـيح  شفرة قنوات RAI بنظام Seca

## Fannan1

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
شفرة قنوات *RAI بنظام Seca*  
القمر*
Hotbird 6-8 (13.0°E 
اسماء القنوات* *RAI UNO  _  RAI DUE _ RAI TRE*  * البروفايدر*  * 0030  
الاندكس* *0D*  *الشغالة حاليا*  *Key0D: CB 99 81 95 08 02 EA B0 <--- May   Active 
للكامات* *Decimal: 203 153 129 149 008 002 234 176*     تحياتي للجميع

----------

